# Gunstock 3/21/2020



## Bostonian (Mar 21, 2020)

*Date:  *3/21/2020

*Resort:  *Gunstock, Gilford NH

*Conditions:  *Corn and Ice - Bluebird day
*
Report:  *So today I hiked up to the summit of Gunstock, to take one final run of the season.   I wanted to make sure that I got out and earn my turns today.   While I was not well prepared (no crampons or skins), I did luck out with the conditions turning into nice corn.   Long story short, made it to the summit, took one final run down trigger and called it a season (for now at least).   One final view from the top:


----------



## Edd (Mar 21, 2020)

Way to get at it! Picked a good day. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 22, 2020)

How do you sleep at night?[emoji6] Looks like we're in for some snow, Monday, Monday night, 3-5". Might be worth a trip to our local defunct hill, Innsbruck USA. There would be no base unfortunately. Better yet would be to hike and ski Greek Peak, but I doubt they'd be OK with that. Maybe Mars Hill would be safe, it's away from the main resort. Here's to the totals going up. Looks like the Daks and southern NE should be getting more snow.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 22, 2020)

Gunstock is completely cool with it with uphill travel.  They are even posting it on their website.

However, one concern I have is with the lack of social distancing people were doing there.   I'm glad I got to take one last run, but I will wait until this all passes before I go out skiing again.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2020)

Bostonian said:


> one concern I have is with the lack of social distancing people were doing there.



This is the problem, or one of them.  How do you say this activity is ok for this group, but not for that group?

Locals ok? How do you define local?

IMO if you feel you can't survive without going against the govt guidelines, don't post about it on social media.  That creates desire in others to do it.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 22, 2020)

I have skinned a few times since this began and have not come within 30’ of anyone. So “social distancing “ has not been a concern. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## granite (Mar 22, 2020)

Very easy to stay away from others when earning your turns, watch out for wind though.  If I go, I'm going to stay 100 feet or more from others.  I got a whiff of second hand cigarette smoke the other day when I was about 50 feet away from a young girl that was smoking, I was directly down wind of her.  This 6 foot rule needs to be looked at in terms of wind.  Can the virus be carried further by wind?


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 22, 2020)

Harvey said:


> This is the problem, or one of them.  How do you say this activity is ok for this group, but not for that group?
> 
> Locals ok? How do you define local?
> 
> IMO if you feel you can't survive without going against the govt guidelines, don't post about it on social media.  That creates desire in others to do it.



I don't know if there really is a fair way to determine who gets to go or whether locals should outweigh non local folks.   In the case of Gunstock, they had it opened to anyone who was willing to ascend the mountain.  They have on their website three uphill routes to choose from.  However, while I was practicing social distancing, I did see others who were not.   And yes, while I posted my photos on social media, I think it is really important for people to adhere to that guidance.  




granite said:


> Very easy to stay away from others when earning your turns, watch out for wind though.  If I go, I'm going to stay 100 feet or more from others.  I got a whiff of second hand cigarette smoke the other day when I was about 50 feet away from a young girl that was smoking, I was directly down wind of her.  This 6 foot rule needs to be looked at in terms of wind.  Can the virus be carried further by wind?



Good question, I have no idea whether this virus can be carried further in the wind.  At this point, I think with the way the numbers are continuing to climb, a shelter in place order is needed...


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 23, 2020)

Another pertinent question is should interstate travel be occuring right now for this?


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 23, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> Another pertinent question is should interstate travel be occuring right now for this?



Had I not had to drop off my son's skis, I would have stayed in Mass... At this point though, Massachusetts is pretty locked down.   I think things are gonna get worse here.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 24, 2020)

I also have to bring my son's to Zimmermans way down in Nashua sometime soon, I don't look forward to that. At least it's curbside drop off this year!


----------

